# 2021 advent calendar?



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello all,
I have had a Marine Original silver dial in my basket for months now but can never quite bring myself to pull the trigger. I have done the necessary searches and I understand that Stowa doesn't offer discount codes. I did read about previous advent calendars though and just had it confirmed from their helpdesk that it'll run again this year. My question is, what sort of reductions to the advent calendars generally offer? Ergo, are they worth waiting for? I envisage a long winter of me lazily winding my 6498!!
Cheers.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

In an email from the last event they showed a Marine Klassik 40 for €750 instead of €950. I would expect to save 100€ or so. But don’t forget the wait times. You may order in December but be waiting till February. (Depending on their delivery estimate) 

Here is picture of email:


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

Stowie said:


> In an email from the last event they showed a Marine Klassik 40 for €750 instead of €950. I would expect to save 100€ or so. But don’t forget the wait times. You may order in December but be waiting till February. (Depending on their delivery estimate)
> 
> Here is picture of email:
> 
> View attachment 16233819


That's great. No hurry my end and definitely sounds worth waiting for! Thanks.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Definitely worth the wait IMO. Amazing company and service. Also note that they dont always offer every model for the Christmas sale. Although your particular model is popular so you should be ok.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I was looking at their prodiver but passed on it when I noticed they now don't state "made in Germany."


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

BobMartian said:


> I was looking at their prodiver but passed on it when I noticed they now don't state "made in Germany."


Did you noticed „Made in Germany“ being engraved on the back ?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

StufflerMike said:


> Did you noticed „Made in Germany“ being engraved on the back ?


I can't confirm. I emailed asking for pictures and they responded with a link to the wrong watch on their website.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the URL you should follow: Sport - STOWA GmbH+CO KG | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

OK, I am signed up and ready to go. Is it daily emails or do I need to check the site?


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the Adventskalender:
STOWA GmbH+CO KG | Flieger- & Marineuhren seit 1927
It will be launched at 01.00 CET this night,


Volker


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

There won't be any additional emails. You have to visit the Adventskalender daily at the respective time,


Volker


----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

Is there a limited amount of watches each day? How many in that case?

Edit: yes, it looks like it was a limited number last year. What number I don't know though.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

1 / 12 sterile flieger










2-3 weeks to build that?


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Nobody will be forced to take part in the Adventskalender,


Volker


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

I have set my alarms in advance. It's going to be an interesting run up to Christmas on the sleep front!


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Alarms? ha. I just drink a half gallon of water before bed. Works every time!😄


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

BobMartian said:


> 2-3 weeks to build that?


The process of assembling does not take 2-3 weeks. However, you should note that Stowa does not produce for inventory.


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

rifmon said:


> Alarms? ha. I just drink a half gallon of water before bed. Works every time!😄


You can calibrate to advance one hour per day, or is half a gallon enough to be up every hour on the hour?


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

nah,... just generally keeps me from a deep sleep. I'll then have a good chance of being conscious. 

I am hoping the watch I have my sights on comes up before too long! The last time I took advantage of their advent calendar, I think it was the watch that appeared at 1:00 AM that I hit the buy-it button for. I think it's a lot of fun but if I don't get lucky, I'll probably buy it at full price anyway.

I would've gone for the Verus but I already own a Damasko DS30.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Is it just me or is interest in Stowa declining?

They without doubt make good watches, but personally I have become a bit disinterested in the brand. I am tired of the limited editions, I dislike models sharing the same case design and I am bored of the limited choice of movements. The constant price increases (another due next month) means I don't see where the value now lies, as they are now competing with some major brands in terms of price point - prices have gone up, but their offer hasn't improved, while their competitors have. These advent calendar offers used to sell out in seconds, now they sit for days without being sold.


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

jonobailey said:


> Is it just me or is interest in Stowa declining?
> 
> They without doubt make good watches, but personally I have become a bit disinterested in the brand. I am tired of the limited editions, I dislike models sharing the same case design and I am bored of the limited choice of movements. The constant price increases (another due next month) means I don't see where the value now lies, as they are now competing with some major brands in terms of price point - prices have gone up, but their offer hasn't improved, while their competitors have. These advent calendar offers used to sell out in seconds, now they sit for days without being sold.


It seems that most of the Advent calendar items are now on offer at a 15% discount. While this is nice, my recollection is that the discount was in the 30% range going back a few years ago. When I picked up an Advent sale Stowa a few years ago I felt I received a tremendous bargain that was hard to resist… at 15% off the watch would already have to be on my short list before picking it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

OnTheRoad99 said:


> It seems that most of the Advent calendar items are now on offer at a 15% discount. While this is nice, my recollection is that the discount was in the 30% range going back a few years ago. When I picked up an Advent sale Stowa a few years ago I felt I received a tremendous bargain that was hard to resist… at 15% off the watch would already have to be on my short list before picking it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true but what do other companies give you at this time of year? Mostly nothing or price increase for december time. 

Nomos is the only other watchmaker that i know to have a calendar right now and there are no watches.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

brainless said:


> This is the Adventskalender:
> STOWA GmbH+CO KG | Flieger- & Marineuhren seit 1927
> It will be launched at 01.00 CET this night,
> 
> ...


Thanks. If Sinn would offer a similar Advent promotion, that would be a nice gift from Santa!


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Gargamel35 said:


> That's true but what do other companies give you at this time of year? Mostly nothing or price increase for december time.
> 
> Nomos is the only other watchmaker that i know to have a calendar right now and there are no watches.


A 15% discount is wonderful if you already want the watch, but it’s not going to sell out in a few minutes/hours like in the past when larger discounts were typical. Also, these are not brand new watches… According to Stowa, “Condition as new or with slightest micro scratches.” Although I have to say my Advent purchase was in pristine condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

OnTheRoad99 said:


> A 15% discount is wonderful if you already want the watch, but it’s not going to sell out in a few minutes/hours like in the past when larger discounts were typical. Also, these are not brand new watches… According to Stowa, “Condition as new or with slightest micro scratches.” Although I have to say my Advent purchase was in pristine condition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I'm still holding out for a Marine Original Arabic. I was surprised by the potential for used watches though, I'd expect more than 15% off for that.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

OnTheRoad99 said:


> A 15% discount is wonderful if you already want the watch, but it’s not going to sell out in a few minutes/hours like in the past when larger discounts were typical. Also, these are not brand new watches… According to Stowa, “Condition as new or with slightest micro scratches.” Although I have to say my Advent purchase was in pristine condition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are not new? That's not cool.


----------



## wim13 (Dec 5, 2021)

gaidong said:


> Yep, I'm still holding out for a Marine Original Arabic. I was surprised by the potential for used watches though, I'd expect more than 15% off for that.


I also planned to wait for Marine Original Arabic with silver dial, but then saw this small print, and ultimately decided that I don't want to get slightly used watch with just 15% discount, without even seeing the condition. As for purchasing it at full price, I'm really considered getting Dekla instead.


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

gaidong said:


> Yep, I'm still holding out for a Marine Original Arabic. I was surprised by the potential for used watches though, I'd expect more than 15% off for that.


The Advent watches are backed by the full Stowa warranty, and at least in my case, in perfect condition. But I do think a discount of more than 15% would make for a more enticing deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feline (Mar 22, 2020)

Is it just me or are there others disappointed at the choice (and small discount) of watches selected for the advents calendar this year? Is the plan to push out the ones that stalled in the Actionsuhren section in the past again during this occasion?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

feline said:


> Is it just me or are there others disappointed at the choice (and small discount) of watches selected for the advents calendar this year? Is the plan to push out the ones that stalled in the Actionsuhren section in the past again during this occasion?


A declining Interest in Stowa watches in general maybe ?! I am a bit tired of seeing all those limited editions or special models, basically just featuring a change in colour (dial or case). Bought my last Stowa in 2018, turned towards Dekla, Hanhart, Nomos since then.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

I think that Stowa offers a good variety of designs; dress watches, diver watches, pilot watches and marine watches. When I look a Sinn or even Laco, they are more oriented towards tool watches; diver and pilot watches


StufflerMike said:


> A declining Interest in Stowa watches in general maybe ?! I am a bit tired of seeing all those limited editions or special models, basically just featuring a change in colour (dial or case). Bought my last Stowa in 2018, turned towards Dekla, Hanhart, Nomos since then.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

rifmon said:


> I think that Stowa offers a good variety of designs; dress watches, diver watches, pilot watches and marine watches. When I look a Sinn or even Laco, they are more oriented towards tool watches; diver and pilot watches


No doubt about the current „variety of designs“. but what does it really say about the brand. I moderated the Stowa forum for almost 20 years and -believe it or not - in my book the „good variety of design“ hasn‘t experienced much impetus in terms of creating new (!) designs. IMO the Rana (2015) was the last remarkable new design and flopped. Everything that came after that was actually just tinkering with well-known designs, add another dial color, add a bronze case, add different color to numbers/indexes, add the hundredth limited edition. Nothing refreshing new. What about a pink dialed Stowa Marine, limited to only 50 pieces, c‘mon.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes I see what you mean but I guess for someone like me who's looking for a high quality impeccably made watch, it still has its appeal. I don't have enough watches for this to matter. In other words, I like their Stowa's Marine watches. When I look at Laco's version and compare it to Stowa's, I still prefer Stowa's. But yes, I get what you're saying....I have other hobbies and I've seen this same type of thing related to hum-drum roll-outs. Benchmade knives vs Spyderco comes to mind.


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

StufflerMike said:


> verything that came after that was actually just tinkering with well-known designs, add another dial color, add a bronze case, add different color to numbers/indexes, add the hundredth limited edition. Nothing refreshing new.


i totally agree with that. From a Stowaristi Fan view the Models have been lacking.

although Stowa has a tremendous Heritage and Collection in its Museum, Not Even a new dial / hands combination found its way in existing cases. That would have been possible without much Risk to the Company i assume.

my hope is that the new owner is going This way, or Even just Makes re-Releases of Some watches from the past 80 years…


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

I confess, I'm also quite partial to the Tourby. This one comes in at 43mm but they have a 40/41 (though prefer this dial and handset), and I'm fond of the partly skeletonised movement. What I'm less keen on is that finishing only seems to be available on a 6498-2 and I really want the sedate 2.5 Hz movement. And it's twice the price! How do you lot reckon these compare with the Marine Original?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

3 sold, 5 still available. That‘s something I haven‘t noticed 2018-2020.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

StufflerMike said:


> 3 sold, 5 still available. That‘s something I haven‘t noticed 2018-2020.


Is there only one watch available for each day?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Gargamel35 said:


> Is there only one watch available for each day?


That‘s how an advent calendar works, if not it is just a Christmas Sale Which is Stowa‘s term on Instagram. Anyway, does not matter that much. Very unusual compared to former advent calendars.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Been watching the Advent but, yeah, not terribly excited so far. BUT, I've got a Marine Roman and Marine Arabic; an Archimede (bronze) pilot; and a Dekla Deckwatch (also bronze). So it's not like I'm looking for something in those styles. I've got a Tangente and a Club to address the Bauhaus style.

If I get another toolish German, I'm leaning to a Turbulenz in their 6steel with some pop of color...maybe the seconds hand, maybe the dial. Or, a Damasko with their in-house movement. I'd love to see solid alternatives to the usual ETA/Sellita tree become broadly available at reasonable price points.


----------



## Stubbadub (Dec 3, 2021)

I bought a blue classic flieger, and its still not sold out, maybe they have 3-5 pieces per number day.

Anyway heres hoping it arrives before chrismas

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stubbadub (Dec 3, 2021)

StufflerMike said:


> A declining Interest in Stowa watches in general maybe ?! I am a bit tired of seeing all those limited editions or special models, basically just featuring a change in colour (dial or case). Bought my last Stowa in 2018, turned towards Dekla, Hanhart, Nomos since then.


If their discounts decrese, isnt it a sign of interest? Less discounts needed to interest people would indicate they have enough people paying full price. Also discounts are like stains for watchbrands, they hurt their reputation and percieved quality long term.

I am just thinking aloud

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Gargamel35 said:


> Is there only one watch available for each day?


One type, but not a singular watch. Usually a bunch 

Also, these are virtually new watches. I have yet to hear of a advent watch with noticeable wear.

I thought their bronze 36mm flieger was a really cool release. Buy Stowa does seem more conservative with new releases. They could spice things up for sure. I expect we’ll see some new stuff after the business acquisition


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Stubbadub said:


> I bought a blue classic flieger, and its still not sold out, maybe they have 3-5 pieces per number day.
> 
> Anyway heres hoping it arrives before chrismas
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


That explains why I was able to request a hand wind version of the Marine Auto they listed in the calendar a few years back. But there was not a hand wind option listed in the selection. I aquired it by an email request. Low and behold, an tandwind was delivered! btw, it was new not used. Not saying it wasn't a watch used for a display, but certainly not used.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> A declining Interest in Stowa watches in general maybe ?! I am a bit tired of seeing all those limited editions or special models, basically just featuring a change in colour (dial or case). Bought my last Stowa in 2018, turned towards Dekla, Hanhart, Nomos since then.


I too have noticed a lot more special editions from Stowa th last few years coupled with the “special edition” premium prices!


----------



## Emphasis (Sep 19, 2020)

I know this is off topic, but does anyone have any idea if Stowa will make a move towards implementing notable in-house manufacturing/movements? I wouldn't mind seeing an option or two just to see what they can pull off. Not complaining at all about the current use of ETA and Selitta, as they currently do offer a lot of watch for the money.

Now on topic, I purchased an Antea 365 from last year's advent, and it's been nothing but a joy to wear. Why not offer display and pre-owned watches (but in great condition) directly to customers, instead of dumping them onto the grey market? So far so good:


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Emphasis said:


> I know this is off topic, but does anyone have any idea if Stowa will make a move towards implementing notable in-house manufacturing/movements? I wouldn't mind seeing an option or two just to see what they can pull off. Not complaining at all about the current use of ETA and Selitta, as they currently do offer a lot of watch for the money.
> 
> Now on topic, I purchased an Antea 365 from last year's advent, and it's been nothing but a joy to wear. Why not offer display and pre-owned watches (but in great condition) directly to customers, instead of dumping them onto the grey market? So far so good:


Notable in-house movements ? What could that be ? 
Movements from Tempus Arte Group ? UWD ? I tend to say that we won‘t see that. Too expensive, a Stowa with UWD movement would cost double the price of a Rana.
Movements from other German manufacturers ? Nomos ? Nomos does not sell ebauches to other companies. Damasko ? Might be an option if Stowa is willing to pay the price which will catapult a Stowa Klassik into the €1800 - €2000 bracket. See what Germano and Findeisen ask for watches with Damasko movements.

Stowa sells all watches (new, display) directly to their customers. Never ever noticed they are dumping watches onto the grey market. IMHO and as far as I remember they never did. Not their business model.


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

StufflerMike said:


> Too expensive, a Stowa with UWD movement would cost double the price of a Rana.


I agree; 
But i See a small Business case in Highly deckorated Standard movements, that could be sourced via the new Company structure.
Customized via online configuration, for stowaristi hardcore Fans.
Not for Stowas Core Business.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

foxl said:


> I agree;
> But i See a small Business case in Highly deckorated Standard movements, that could be sourced via the new Company structure.
> Customized via online configuration, for stowaristi hardcore Fans.
> Not for Stowas Core Business.


What price range would you be envisaging ?


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

lets say i would be a hardcore Stowa fan and want e.g. a Marine Original in a Sterling Silver case plus a customized Unitas 6498-2 with „durowe“ Bridges/Cocks i might Pay 3.000 plus Euros.

could me a niche for fans.

DUW Company could be capable of producing such customized Parts.


----------



## Stubbadub (Dec 3, 2021)

foxl said:


> lets say i would be a hardcore Stowa fan and want e.g. a Marine Original in a Sterling Silver case plus a customized Unitas 6498-2 with „durowe“ Bridges/Cocks i might Pay 3.000 plus Euros.
> 
> could me a niche for fans.
> 
> DUW Company could be capable of producing such customized Parts.


They already sold a couple pieces in gold that cost 6 times more, it could work, but it would be nieche and likely more expensive.


----------



## Emphasis (Sep 19, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Notable in-house movements ? What could that be ?
> Movements from Tempus Arte Group ? UWD ? I tend to say that we won‘t see that. Too expensive, a Stowa with UWD movement would cost double the price of a Rana.
> Movements from other German manufacturers ? Nomos ? Nomos does not sell ebauches to other companies. Damasko ? Might be an option if Stowa is willing to pay the price which will catapult a Stowa Klassik into the €1800 - €2000 bracket. See what Germano and Findeisen ask for watches with Damasko movements.
> 
> Stowa sells all watches (new, display) directly to their customers. Never ever noticed they are dumping watches onto the grey market. IMHO and as far as I remember they never did. Not their business model.


I understand costs for watches with new movements (and materials) would spike up, but if Stowa managed to pull it off, perhaps it would bring in new buyers and give another option for existing customers. I'm not disappointed the option doesn't exist, it's just a thought.

I was also acknowledging the implementation of the advent calendar is great. I agree with Stowa's model of not shoving watches onto the grey market but instead offering us great selections.


----------



## Stubbadub (Dec 3, 2021)

I feel like having a "stowa collection" doesnt really work, like a rolex/omega collection would. Stowas already share cases and movements, theres not that many variations, (if ypu dobt look a


Emphasis said:


> I understand costs for watches with new movements (and materials) would spike up, but if Stowa managed to pull it off, perhaps it would bring in new buyers and give another option for existing customers. I'm not disappointed the option doesn't exist, it's just a thought.
> 
> I was also acknowledging the implementation of the advent calendar is great. I agree with Stowa's model of not shoving watches onto the grey market but instead offering us great selections.


They dont do Grey market, so no issue there, they make them after they recieve their orders. But i do agree every watch looks the same, nobody has a "stowa collection", like those collecting rolex or omega. There just isnt enough variety within the brand


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

I must confess, I have bowed out of the calendar wait. I have been researching watches with 6498s for months now and was fixed on the Stowa Marine Original as an entry level option (ultimately I'd like a Garrick S4). However, I ended up playing on eBay and AliExpress this weekend and bought case, dial and hands from a French e-shop (actually less than 20km from me) and a Seagull skeletonised movement from China... The Seagull is 3 Hz when I really wanted a 2.5 Hz but even if Stowa do 15% on their watch, I've still saved over €1000 to scratch this persistent itch. If the build kit doesn't work out, not much lost, and I can dissect the movement to my heart's delight. I could even replace the movement with a customised ETA if needed. Oh well, if the calendar had come up trumps in the first 10-12 days I would certainly have pulled the trigger.


----------



## wim13 (Dec 5, 2021)

gaidong said:


> I must confess, I have bowed out of the calendar wait. I have been researching watches with 6498s for months now and was fixed on the Stowa Marine Original as an entry level option (ultimately I'd like a Garrick S4). However, I ended up playing on eBay and AliExpress this weekend and bought case, dial and hands from a French e-shop (actually less than 20km from me) and a Seagull skeletonised movement from China... The Seagull is 3 Hz when I really wanted a 2.5 Hz but even if Stowa do 15% on their watch, I've still saved over €1000 to scratch this persistent itch. If the build kit doesn't work out, not much lost, and I can dissect the movement to my heart's delight. I could even replace the movement with a customised ETA if needed. Oh well, if the calendar had come up trumps in the first 10-12 days I would certainly have pulled the trigger.


Didn't you consider Dekla Deckwatch? Looks very similar to MO, is about 700 EUR cheaper, and Dekla seems to have very good reputation for quality.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Interesting the watch they released for day 14. Never seen that dial configuration before.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stowie said:


> Interesting the watch they released for day 14. Never seen that dial configuration before.


Was made for the japanese market.


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

wim13 said:


> Didn't you consider Dekla Deckwatch? Looks very similar to MO, is about 700 EUR cheaper, and Dekla seems to have very good reputation for quality.


I did but their decorations are floral, and a lot extra.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

StufflerMike said:


> Was made for the japanese market.
> View attachment 16298156


That is a different dial, Mike.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

brainless said:


> That is a different dial, Mike.


Yes, a different dial. As Stowa mentiones, the second series (of the special edition for the japanese market) wasn‘t taken by the customer. Identical rotor engraving.


----------



## WwD (Apr 25, 2021)

I've been continuing to watch the sale. I've been pretty interested in a Type B Flieger from them but so far all their Advent deals have been Type A.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

WwD said:


> I've been continuing to watch the sale. I've been pretty interested in a Type B Flieger from them but so far all their Advent deals have been Type A.


There are 10 days to come yet,

Volker


----------



## WwD (Apr 25, 2021)

brainless said:


> There are 10 days to come yet,
> 
> Volker


Yeah, I keep telling myself Type A is more popular so they've led with it. I actually emailed them to ask if they'd be willing to say if a Type B would be in the event, somewhere, but I couldn't get them to spill the beans!


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

So I was also waiting for a Type B. I was excited it came up last night. I swear I completed the order, but I don't see any record of it today on the site or on my credit card. Is that because I didn't complete the order or because they are away on holiday?


----------



## WwD (Apr 25, 2021)

jhulbert said:


> So I was also waiting for a Type B. I was excited it came up last night. I swear I completed the order, but I don't see any record of it today on the site or on my credit card. Is that because I didn't complete the order or because they are away on holiday?


I bought yesterday and got an email from inf[email protected] as an order confirmation after I placed it. They emailed me a little later asking my wrist size.


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

WwD said:


> I bought yesterday and got an email from [email protected] as an order confirmation after I placed it. They emailed me a little later asking my wrist size.


Thank you. I just went through the process again. I suspect I missed the little yellow button to buy at the end. This time I have a PDF of it with the order number to be sure! I was trying to rush before I went to sleep last night. That's what I get for rushing. Again thank you .


----------



## WwD (Apr 25, 2021)

Yeah I was rushing too and paid PayPal to be sure I would get a notification on payment!

But now we are at peace and just must play the waiting game.


----------



## eftcheung (Oct 11, 2021)

Unfortunately, there's no discount for Marine Original...I'm very disappointed.😔
May I know any alternatives would you suggest?


----------



## DeckRunner (Oct 6, 2021)

eftcheung said:


> Unfortunately, there's no discount for Marine Original...I'm very disappointed.😔
> May I know any alternatives would you suggest?


Main competitors = Laco Cuxhaven/Bremerhaven, Archimede Deck Watch and Dekla Deck Watch.


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

DeckRunner said:


> Main competitors = Laco Cuxhaven/Bremerhaven, Archimede Deck Watch and Dekla Deck Watch.


Ha, yeah I gave up ten days ago and bought a VC manual wind! Also a 6498 kit for a more direct replacement.


----------



## eftcheung (Oct 11, 2021)

DeckRunner said:


> Main competitors = Laco Cuxhaven/Bremerhaven, Archimede Deck Watch and Dekla Deck Watch.


Laco seems in different, and I'm not sure about Dekla as she is still a microbrand. 
I'm just considering buy a deckwatch from Archimede or keep going on Stowa's MO...


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

eftcheung said:


> Unfortunately, there's no discount for Marine Original...I'm very disappointed.😔
> May I know any alternatives would you suggest?



An alternative could be to buy the watch for the list price,


Volker


----------



## Emphasis (Sep 19, 2020)

eftcheung said:


> Unfortunately, there's no discount for Marine Original...I'm very disappointed.😔
> May I know any alternatives would you suggest?


I'm not sure how often they pop up in your region (if avoiding customs fees), but there's also the pre-owned market for Stowa. If you do so, buy through the highest rated sellers you can find. Forums, ebay, etc.


----------



## wim13 (Dec 5, 2021)

eftcheung said:


> Laco seems in different, and I'm not sure about Dekla as she is still a microbrand.
> I'm just considering buy a deckwatch from Archimede or keep going on Stowa's MO...


I was also waiting for discount on Stowa MO, but ended up buying Laco Cuxhaven. It was arrived just before Christmas. It is a bit different aesthetics of course, but so far I'm very happy with it. Maybe will still buy MO next year though.
I did consider Archimede as well, but was put off by lack of decoration on the movement. IMHO movement is a huge part of charm of these watches.


----------



## DeckRunner (Oct 6, 2021)

eftcheung said:


> Laco seems in different, and I'm not sure about Dekla as she is still a microbrand.
> I'm just considering buy a deckwatch from Archimede or keep going on Stowa's MO...


The Archimede IMHO the logo dominates the dial a bit too much for my taste, and they don't do anything to the movement (Stowa has Swan Neck IIRC etc.) but overall it is the most similar of them to the Stowa.

I have a Dekla Deck Watch and its for sure a quality piece. If you're outside the US, I'd recommend them without hesitation. Inside the US, they moved to WatchBuys and not as good a deal as before - otherwise I'd order another watch from them.

I think I've seen that Stowa prices are going up on Jan 1 so if Stowa is the one you're set on, perhaps best to act quick.


----------



## Ryath (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone who ordered on the Advent Calendar sale got their watches yet? Ordered a Type B on the 23rd said 3 to 4 weeks for delivery. Coming up on three weeks now and no word on it shipping. Been my grail watch for years and cannot wait!


----------



## WwD (Apr 25, 2021)

Ryath said:


> Has anyone who ordered on the Advent Calendar sale got their watches yet? Ordered a Type B on the 23rd said 3 to 4 weeks for delivery. Coming up on three weeks now and no word on it shipping. Been my grail watch for years and cannot wait!


I ordered the same one and have not heard on shipping yet either. Hopefully soon!


----------



## DeckRunner (Oct 6, 2021)

I ordered in the same time frame and they sent an email saying they'd be closed from roughly Christmas to Jan 10th for the holidays. So I imagine they're just now ramping back up again. Hopefully soon.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Ryath said:


> Coming up on three weeks now and no word on it shipping. Been my grail watch for years and cannot wait!


In November 2006 I ordered a FO L.E. and waited for their 'Go and fetch it from Engelsbrand' till October 2008.........
Three weeks isn't worth to talk about,

Volker


----------



## Ryath (Jun 11, 2013)

DeckRunner said:


> I ordered in the same time frame and they sent an email saying they'd be closed from roughly Christmas to Jan 10th for the holidays. So I imagine they're just now ramping back up again. Hopefully soon.


Didn't know they closed that long for Christmas was hoping they were back last week, Hopefully we hear soon. Only 3 weeks now and they did say 3 to 4 so I suppose no point chasing them yet. 



brainless said:


> In November 2006 I ordered a FO L.E. and waited for their 'Go and fetch it from Engelsbrand' till October 2008.........
> Three weeks isn't worth to talk about,
> 
> Volker


That seems a ridiculously long time. Had you paid in full? Don't mind a few weeks after paying in full but a timeline like that they should surely just take a deposit.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Ryath said:


> That seems a ridiculously long time. Had you paid in full? Don't mind a few weeks after paying in full but a timeline like that they should surely just take a deposit.


They didn't ask to pay anything as a deposit. I paid the full price when I collected the watch in Engelsbrand.
Looking at the watch's movement a wait even longer would have been suffered by me,










Geneva stripes, perlage, blued screws, goldplated balance bridge, balance cock.....................gorgeous!

Volker


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

Ryath said:


> Has anyone who ordered on the Advent Calendar sale got their watches yet? Ordered a Type B on the 23rd said 3 to 4 weeks for delivery. Coming up on three weeks now and no word on it shipping. Been my grail watch for years and cannot wait!


For what it's worth, I ordered one also and asked a question in the notes. On Tuesday January 11th they replied to my question and said they would send Fedex details when the watch shipped. Hopefully we'll see something in the next week...


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

I ordered a new one on December 24th. I can only imagine the wait I have considering those who ordered a watch already made are still waiting. But that's alright with me. I expect it. I suppose it'll be sometime late February.


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

rifmon said:


> I ordered a new one on December 24th. I can only imagine the wait I have considering those who ordered a watch already made are still waiting. But that's alright with me. I expect it. I suppose it'll be sometime late February.


I wrote back to them, pointed out that when I ordered they said it would be 3-4 weeks, and asked what their timeline was . I'll let you know when I hear something .


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks! It'll be interesting to see what they say. I'll check back.


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

rifmon said:


> Thanks! It'll be interesting to see what they say. I'll check back.


They wrote back a polite letter (see below in blue for the pertinent info).

Many thanks for your email.

We are experiencing a bit of a backlog from our winter break. We understand that your delivery time was supposed to be by the end of this week. We apologize for the delay.
Would you please allow us time till next week to get back to you with a more clearer shipping date?

Thank you in advance and please feel free to contact us for any further questions.

I wish you a nice day.

With best regards from the Black Forest.


----------



## Ryath (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Didn't feel the need to start chasing them yet as it'a only 4 weeks tomorrow. Looks like they left their Christmas Holidays out of their calculations of an ETA of 3 to 4 weeks. I'll give it another 2 then.


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

Ryath said:


> Thanks for the update. Didn't feel the need to start chasing them yet as it'a only 4 weeks tomorrow. Looks like they left their Christmas Holidays out of their calculations of an ETA of 3 to 4 weeks. I'll give it another 2 then.


I take it as a good sign that they sold a bunch of watches over the holidays . I'm willing to wait awhile longer.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

I bet that was not the only email inquiry they received. Thanks for sharing their response. The watches that are sold as demos should move relatively fast. I sadly did not see the watch I wanted so mine will need to be made. I wouldn't want to rush them for that for QC sake!


----------



## DeckRunner (Oct 6, 2021)

Received my FedEx tracking number from the sale overnight. Hopefully you'll all be getting yours soon too.


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

DeckRunner said:


> Received my FedEx tracking number from the sale overnight. Hopefully you'll all be getting yours soon too.


Super . Glad you have good news. I haven't seen anything for mine yet, but it seems like it won't be too much longer now .


----------



## Ryath (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally got shipment notification! Should have it Friday 😁 

Was resigned to it being another week or two. I messaged them Monday evening and they replied Tuesday apologizing to give them time as due to the high demand and the break they were behind schedule. 

Got another email saying pretty much the same thing this morning from a different agent so was surprised to get a shipping notification a few hours later.


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

Ryath said:


> Finally got shipment notification! Should have it Friday 😁
> 
> Was resigned to it being another week or two. I messaged them Monday evening and they replied Tuesday apologizing to give them time as due to the high demand and the break they were behind schedule.
> 
> Got another email saying pretty much the same thing this morning from a different agent so was surprised to get a shipping notification a few hours later.


First off congrats . That gives me some hope. Even though I didn't write to them again, I did receive a message saying they were running behind. I'm hoping your good fortune is a sign that those of us still waiting aren't far behind .


----------



## Ryath (Jun 11, 2013)

Well it landed yesterday. Absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

That's awesome! was that on the calendar or was that an order you placed? I don't remember a B dial on the Advent Calendar.


----------



## WwD (Apr 25, 2021)

rifmon said:


> That's awesome! was that on the calendar or was that an order you placed? I don't remember a B dial on the Advent Calendar.


There was one day with Type B, I think two days before the end or so. I ordered one, just got my FedEx notice of it shipping today.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

I love the lume on the B dials. I think to WUS members and all watch enthusiasts, we're familiar with these B dials but I bet it's an eye catcher to those who use smart phones as their time pieces!

So my watch, which was NOT on the Advent Calendar, was ordered on December 24th ( a few minutes after the 24th watch appeared), and I just received my FedEx notice too. I find that curious since the Advent Calendar watches already existed, whereas new ordered watches still needed to be assembled. My watch appears to already be in the States!


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

rifmon said:


> That's awesome! was that on the calendar or was that an order you placed? I don't remember a B dial on the Advent Calendar.


Yes. I got my notification today for my B dial and should see it shortly .


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

jhulbert said:


> Yes. I got my notification today for my B dial and should see it shortly .


Wow. It already arrived. One day from Germany to the US . Super nice.


----------



## WwD (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes the shipping was super fast. It actually arrived in town on Monday but we've had snow so it got delayed twice and arrived today.


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

No status change for me yet. Not sure when to expect mine. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Order Date:
21.12.2021

Order State:
order received


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Right there with ya. Undetermined delivery and it appears to be in Memphis TN for days now.


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

7 weeks and 3 days and nothing yet. But who’s counting?


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry KRedman... Hopefully it won't be much longer.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

It arrived a few days ago. Flawless and just as I had hoped for....except this never showed up on the calendar thus I (gladly) paid full price!
BTW, I have a 7 inch round wrist so the 36mm is fine.


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

jhulbert said:


> Sorry KRedman... Hopefully it won't be much longer.


9 weeks and 3 days


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

KRedman, what watch did you order?


----------



## jhulbert (Mar 18, 2016)

KRedman said:


> 9 weeks and 3 days


I'm sorry . What do they say when you ask them about it?


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

rifmon said:


> KRedman, what watch did you order?


The Verus GMT Chrono #73/100


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

jhulbert said:


> I'm sorry . What do they say when you ask them about it?


Just that they’ll let me know when it’s shipped. I figured it would be longer since I ordered it right before Xmas and they did the sale.No rush really, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

KRedman said:


> The Verus GMT Chrono #73/100


OK, now it makes sense to me. I also ordered my watch on December 24th. My selection was also not pre-made, listed on the calendar. My watch is a simple ETA 7001. Your watch probably requires more work to execute and assemble due to the complications. That's my guess. I received my Marine on Feb 12th.
....yours is well worth the wait!

I say to my wife while waiting long for our entrees at a nice restaurant, "at least we know it wasn't under a heat lamp!" (not to imply those pre-made calendar watches are in anyway compromised. I bought one a few years back and it was impeccably made!)


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

rifmon said:


> OK, now it makes sense to me. I also ordered my watch on December 24th. My selection was also not pre-made, listed on the calendar. My watch is a simple ETA 7001. Your watch probably requires more work to execute and assemble due to the complications. That's my guess. I received my Marine on Feb 12th.
> ....yours is well worth the wait!
> 
> I say to my wife while waiting long for our entrees at a nice restaurant, "at least we know it wasn't under a heat lamp!" (not to imply those pre-made calendar watches are in anyway compromised. I bought one a few years back and it was impeccably made!)


Ya, that’s exactly what I’m thinking too. Plus I got orange hands instead of the red.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice!... post a photo when you get it!


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

rifmon said:


> Nice!... post a photo when you get it!


I definitely will whenever that day comes! 😂


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

I received this today, so hopefully I’ll be seeing this awesome watch soon!

I think I’ll like the red better than orange anyway 



> thank you very much for your patience in this matter.
> 
> Honestly speaking we have encountered the following problem during the course of the final phase of production.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

rifmon said:


> It arrived a few days ago. Flawless and just as I had hoped for....except this never showed up on the calendar thus I (gladly) paid full price!
> BTW, I have a 7 inch round wrist so the 36mm is fine.
> View attachment 16445385


So beautiful. I want it to be my next purchase. ^^
(handwind)


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

KRedman said:


> I received this today, so hopefully I’ll be seeing this awesome watch soon!
> 
> I think I’ll like the red better than orange anyway


Wow. Good for you! Use that voucher for a nice Stowa strap! 

I would choose the red too.


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

rifmon said:


> Wow. Good for you! Use that voucher for a nice Stowa strap!
> 
> I would choose the red too!


That’s a good idea. I was already thinking about which new watch to buy! Haha.


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

Exactly 90 days today. Must be a difficult one to make. 🙄


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

And just like that, I received an email that it will finally be delivered in the next day or two!


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

So....did it arrive?


----------



## DimiTiomkin (Aug 13, 2016)

I am so looking forward to this year's Advent Calendar. What deals can we expect?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DimiTiomkin said:


> I am so looking forward to this year's Advent Calendar. What deals can we expect?


In the first place my question would be „can we expect another Advent Calendar after all?“


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

DimiTiomkin said:


> I am so looking forward to this year's Advent Calendar. What deals can we expect?


If you're looking for official information on anything Tempus Arte/Stowa related, you've come to the wrong place. Tempus Arte has decided a long time ago not engage with the community here.


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

but: Newsletter was sent out with a Advent Calender Information. 
They decided to create one in the factory and decorated it whith rejected dials / straps from suppliers which didnt meet the quality expectations from Tempus. 

Reasoning behing this is "Green/sustainable" reusage.... 

But: no advent calender sale was announced how we know it from previous years where Jörg sold watches from fairs etc. 
I doubt that Tempus was present at fairs this years anyways.. so thats why there might be no so watches.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger (Apr 26, 2020)

It looks like they have announced the calendar for this year! Everyone get their alarm clocks ready!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Frequent_Flieger said:


> It looks like they have announced the calendar for this year! Everyone get their alarm clocks ready!


It‘s a Christmas Sale now. Anyway





STOWA | Flieger- & Marineuhren seit 1927


Onlineshop für Uhren, Onlinevertrieb Uhren,Direktvertrieb Uhr.




www.stowa.de


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Obviously they don't know how to call the sale.................
Here it is 'Adventskalender':

STOWA | Flieger- & Marineuhren seit 1927

Really interesting will be, what it contains - not what it is named,


Volker


----------



## LawyerGeek (7 mo ago)

I'm confused how the sale works. Is it only active for a brief time?


----------



## LawyerGeek (7 mo ago)

LawyerGeek said:


> I'm confused how the sale works. Is it only active for a brief time?


Nevermind. Strangely the link in my email wasn't working, but the one in this thread just above did. Thanks.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It sounds intriguing but not sure what to actually expect?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nokie said:


> It sounds intriguing but not sure what to actually expect?


Today a discount of €330 for a Klassik Flieger White. Tomorrow ? Who knows.


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, not as good of a deal for A-dial Classic 40 as hoped but still, snatched one. Finally, 11 years after buying B-dial. Still one of my most favorite watches. 640 EUR, without shipping, in 2011 
My thought was, better get it now, who knows what will happen even with the classic models. Wondering what will be on the rotor.

But the lower interest is noticeable. If I recall correctly, previous years, you would have to be very quick to get almost any model. But now, even after few days, most of the watches are still available. Or there are significantly more pieces available.


----------



## WwD (Apr 25, 2021)

paveiv said:


> Well, not as good of a deal for A-dial Classic 40 as hoped but still, snatched one. Finally, after 11 years of buying B-dial. Still one of my most favorite watches. 640 EUR, without shipping, in 2011
> My thought was, better get it now, who knows what will happen even with the classic models. Wondering what will be on the rotor.
> 
> But the lower interest is noticeable. If I recall correctly, previous years, you would have to be very quick to get almost any model. But now, even after few days, most of the watches are still available. Or there are significantly more pieces available.


I know I'm not aggressively watching this time. Last year I really wanted a B dial, set alarm for each day until they finally had one for sale. This time, where there are some other Stowa designs I like, there's nothing I feel particularly strongly about. So, I've only been stopping by during sane hours, maybe every 2-3 days, and looking at what is there. If I see an exciting deal that is still available I might bite but otherwise I just use this as an opportunity to see what they've been creating (Stowa isn't a brand I regularly check in on).


----------

